# HGVC Hokulani 1 Bedroom Premiere -- Good Deal?



## amy241 (Mar 1, 2017)

I am considering purchasing a 1 bedroom Premier unit at the HGVC Hokulani for $3000 plus closing costs. The unit carries 5800 points and is Gold Season annual usage. I checked the 2017 points chart and 5800 points is a full week stay during Gold season.

Can anyone tell me if this is a good deal? Also, can anyone share advantages and disadvantages to the 6 month (longer) home Week reservation window for this property.

Obviously, I'm familiar with the fact that it is not beachfront, is located in downtown Waikiki, has a very shallow pool, etc. We are a couple in our 50s looking for more upscale accommodations and do not really want to be around large crowds, families with children, etc. I thought this may be a quieter location to be at and more intimate. The reviews on TripAdvisor have all been very good for this property.

I know Hokulani was a recent hotel conversion for Hilton and that the rooms have modern, Asian-inspired, flare. The property is a short walking distance from the beach and I don't spend much time at pools so the smaller, shallow pool at Hokulani is not an issue for me. I figure the wasp to the beach from Hokulani is probably not much greater than the walk to the Lagoon from Kalia Tower at HHV.

Does anyone know anything about elevators in this building and if they would be OK for a mobility scooter? I'm hoping this property doesn't draw the kinds of crowds that HHV does and that there is less "competition" for elevators. I sent the general manager an email on the elevators in that building and I'm awaiting his reply.

Thank you, Tuggers.


----------



## presley (Mar 1, 2017)

I haven't stayed there, yet. If I thought I wanted to stay there often, I would buy that contract. It is going to depend on how often you want to stay there and how much the MFs are. If you will primarily stay there, by all means, buy there. If you will most book other HGVC properties, you may end up finding something for less MFs.

Buzz stayed there. Hopefully, he will see this and be able to respond to the elevator question.


----------



## DaSoul (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello Amy,

If you are going to hold this for a long term then you are better off with purchasing platinum points.  Yes they may cost you more up front but they have the same MF as the 5800 points.  So you will get the ability to book at prime time or take another smaller trip for a couple days somewhere else with the points you will have extra based on the same yearly MF.  If you plan to go there often then yes you can buy your points contract for Hokulani but if you do not plan to be there often then you might be able to get more points with a lower MF someplace else.

That being said since I dont know what the MF are it is hard to provide additional information.  I would be concerned by how cheap the contract is because to me it sounds too good to be true just based on some quick checks I have done for the Hokulani resort.  But ultimately it really boils down if you are planning to travel to HI during the Gold weeks and that is mainly what you are interested in doing.  At 3K it seems like a pretty good deal to get the contract but as I said the same MF can get you more points and if you will be more often trying to go to other places then you are better off with getting more points with a lower or the same MF.  You can get 9600 points with a 1k MF

Do you know what the MF is for that room as well as how often you will stay there and how long you expect to use the timeshare years wise?


----------



## amy241 (Mar 1, 2017)

DaSoul said:


> Hello Amy,
> 
> If you are going to hold this for a long term then you are better off with purchasing platinum points.  Yes they may cost you more up front but they have the same MF as the 5800 points.  So you will get the ability to book at prime time or take another smaller trip for a couple days somewhere else with the points you will have extra based on the same yearly MF.  If you plan to go there often then yes you can buy your points contract for Hokulani but if you do not plan to be there often then you might be able to get more points with a lower MF someplace else.
> 
> ...




These are all good points. I guess I am worried about the difficulty or challenge of booking Hawaii and feel that we have too few points at 5000 with our current property to really do a good stay of any length in HI so we are looking to add to our points by acquiring a second location. Since the ultimate goal is a zhawaii vacation from time to time, I thought it would give us a booking advantage to buy in Hawaii (realizing that I could use the points for most other locations at the Club reservation window of 9 months. I have thought about the point you made about buying somewhere else with lower maintenance fees, but then I lose the Home Week reservation advantage. (At this property it is even longer still with 6 months prior to check in.) The person I spoke to quoted me $1,216.00 as the annual maintenance fee for 2017 on the 1 bedroom Premier.

We are on the east coast in Florida so I'm not sure we would go to Hawaii every year but it is nice to have that home week window when that destination is the goal. Your point about buying platinum points is spot on though and I need to consider the advantage of platinum season travel to other destinations. I had been looking at it as we can travel anytime because we are retired. 

As far as how long we would use it year wise, that is up to a higher power. We are mid 50s and healthy but there will come a point when we will no longer be able to travel easily. I'd like to get at least a good 20 years out of it. My mother is 73 and going strong so I hope for the same.

Many thanks for your feedback and challenging me to think deeper. I'm not rushing the decision and I love this forum for its breadth of experience and wisdom.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 1, 2017)

presley said:


> I haven't stayed there, yet. If I thought I wanted to stay there often, I would buy that contract. It is going to depend on how often you want to stay there and how much the MFs are. If you will primarily stay there, by all means, buy there. If you will most book other HGVC properties, you may end up finding something for less MFs.
> 
> Buzz stayed there. Hopefully, he will see this and be able to respond to the elevator question.



Ah. We didn't stay there. Just snooped and had a drink on the pool deck. We really like it. I think HGVC over shot it with the point values but they are targeting the Japanese with this. 

It is close to high end shopping. You may have noticed that many Japanese walk around covered from head to toe including a hoodie to avoid sun and preserve the porcelain skin look.


----------



## amy241 (Mar 1, 2017)

buzglyd said:


> Ah. We didn't stay there. Just snooped and had a drink on the pool deck. We really like it. I think HGVC over shot it with the point values but they are targeting the Japanese with this.
> 
> It is close to high end shopping. You may have noticed that many Japanese walk around covered from head to toe including a hoodie to avoid sun and preserve the porcelain skin look.




What were the elevators like? I saw an emergency exit plan and it looked like there were only two elevators. Were they small? My husband uses a mobility scooter and needs to be able on an elevator with minimal fuss. Would you say there was competition for elevators there?


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 1, 2017)

amy241 said:


> I am considering purchasing a 1 bedroom Premier unit at the HGVC Hokulani for $3000 plus closing costs. The unit carries 5800 points and is Gold Season annual usage. I checked the 2017 points chart and 5800 points is a full week stay during Gold season.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is a good deal? Also, can anyone share advantages and disadvantages to the 6 month (longer) home Week reservation window for this property.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 1, 2017)

The price sounds good for 5800 points.  However, I would be concerned about the maintenance fees.  Since this is a Gold Week you will be paying the same maintenance as Platinum but not getting the extra points every year that you get for Platinum so that is a important issue.  

Furthermore, the advantage to owning in Hawaii is that you will be able to reserve a week in the type of unit that you own during the season that you own and use all the points from that purchase at the 12 month window which is earlier than club season which starts at 6 months for the Hokulani resort.  However, you would have to wait until the six month window if you have any thoughts about using your points from another resort or points from this resort from another year to extend your vacation since the trip from the East Coast is long.  

The Gold Weeks in Hawaii are a few weeks during the late spring and fall seasons.  Therefore, times when kids are in school and winter are out.  Since kids don't seem to be a concern and you live in Florida so getting away from winter is not an issue this may work for you.


----------



## amy241 (Mar 1, 2017)

Tamaradarann said:


> The price sounds good for 5800 points.  However, I would be concerned about the maintenance fees.  Since this is a Gold Week you will be paying the same maintenance as Platinum but not getting the extra points every year that you get for Platinum so that is a important issue.
> 
> Furthermore, the advantage to owning in Hawaii is that you will be able to reserve a week in the type of unit that you own during the season that you own and use all the points from that purchase at the 12 month window which is earlier than club season which starts at 6 months for the Hokulani resort.  However, you would have to wait until the six month window if you have any thoughts about using your points from another resort or points from this resort from another year to extend your vacation since the trip from the East Coast is long.
> 
> The Gold Weeks in Hawaii are a few weeks during the late spring and fall seasons.  Therefore, times when kids are in school and winter are out.  Since kids don't seem to be a concern and you live in Florida so getting away from winter is not an issue this may work for you.




Thank you. Your post points out the downside to that 6th month home week window which I had not considered.


----------



## Seagila (Mar 1, 2017)

amy241 said:


> What were the elevators like? I saw an emergency exit plan and it looked like there were only two elevators. Were they small? My husband uses a mobility scooter and needs to be able on an elevator with minimal fuss. Would you say there was competition for elevators there?



Stayed at the Hokulani earlier this year.  Rooms are very nicely appointed, with a smaller, limited kitchen.  Room design is modern and bathroom is roomy.

The two elevators did not seem too busy and were relatively fast compared to HHV Lagoon Tower's. You call the elevator by tapping your room card to the RFID reader and then punch in the floor you wish to go to from outside of the elevator.  An indicator light will tell you which elevator you called.  Once inside, you can't really change your mind to which floor you're going.  You'd basically have to exit the elevator, tap your room card again and select your new floor.  I'd consider this a minor inconvenience for how often this would likely happen.

Hokulani is ADA compliant, so unless the mobility scooter in question is the size of an ATV (which I've seen some approaching that size), I think you shouldn't have an issue using the elevators or locomoting inside the room.  Here's an accessible room at Hokulani:

http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/ha...ations-HNLWBGV/accommodations/accessible.html


----------



## amy241 (Mar 1, 2017)

Seagila said:


> Stayed at the Hokulani earlier this year.  Rooms are very nicely appointed, with a smaller, limited kitchen.  Room design is modern and bathroom is roomy.
> 
> The two elevators did not seem too busy and were relatively fast compared to HHV Lagoon Tower's. You call the elevator by tapping your room card to the RFID reader and then punch in the floor you wish to go to from outside of the elevator.  An indicator light will tell you which elevator you called.  Once inside, you can't really change your mind to which floor you're going.  You'd basically have to exit the elevator, tap your room card again and select your new floor.  I'd consider this a minor inconvenience for how often this would likely happen.
> 
> ...




Thanks for sharing your experience. We were concerned about potential crowding around small elevators and people being aggressive about getting in the elevator at any cost. But it sounds like from what you saw you didn't experience real crowds waiting on elevators.


----------



## Seagila (Mar 1, 2017)

amy241 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. We were concerned about potential crowding around small elevators and people being aggressive about getting in the elevator at any cost. But it sounds like from what you saw you didn't experience real crowds waiting on elevators.



Our stay was during weekdays, so did not experience the busyness of regular check-in/out days. I think the speed of the elevators helps a lot in mitigating the elevator wait times.


----------



## DaSoul (Mar 1, 2017)

It sounds like you have points already so you can easily check availability for the club reservations to Hokulani.  I just checked (using a close friends HGVC account) and there is tons of availability 6 months out right now for the 1BR plus.  So I doubt booking in Gold season at this time is going to be an issue if you are booking at six months out.  I think you could walk a reservation to more than a full week based on what I am seeing right now.  Even in platinum weeks at this six month out mark you can go to Hawaii.  With the Gold season opening up there in just about a week or so you should be able to look yourself.  Aside from being able to plan your trip earlier it sure looks like you wont have an issue booking travel at the six month mark.  The only thing I would wonder if being able to book it 12 months out is going to give you more flexibility from a flight cost perspective.  I don't know about that.

But to break down some of the numbers:

8400 platinum contract at Boulevard gives you a mf of 821 vs the 1216 of the other contract from what I can tell.

If you pay the 14000 for that contract then it would be 11000 more than the other contract.

The difference in the MF is 395.  The break even point is 27 years taking into account the extra MF roughly.  But the plus side is you have 1.44 X the buying power if you were looking at booking that same 1BR Premier suite in Hokulani.  In the gold season using club reservation you would be able to stay in Hokulani for two weeks in a 1BR Plus for that 8400 points.  

Of course if you dont want to pay extra you can get a 4800 point contract for Boulevard with a MF of 580 points.  It gives you more points to extend your stay in gold season.  I saw one for 959 dollars for the contract.  But you would be saving 636 bucks a year the difference in the cost of your vacation to Hokulani.  It really is up to you though on how deadset you are on making sure you can go to Hokulani when you want to go.  Maybe the extra cost is worth it to you to have that assurance but right now from what I can tell you can go even during platinum if you want... you just need a few more points.  I dont know how different the 1BR Premier suites are compared tot he 1BR Plus suites but I would just book the 1BR Plus suite pretty much what it looks like is anytime you want close to six months out.  If it is Platinum season its 6200 points for the week if its Gold season then its only 4200 points.  To me the MF isnt worth it.

But I am not even a HGVC owner so maybe my thoughts are off base here.  Maybe someone else could chime in on my thoughts if they think there is something off about them.


----------



## pd2yvr (Mar 2, 2017)

Have stayed at the Hokulani the last two Dec's for full months. The elevators are never too busy, or too full...even during Xmas peak. There is a mobility lift to get you into the wading pool which is 3 ft deep. There are mainly families with kids using the pool so do not expect a quiet ambiance. There is also some road noise on rooftop as it is above a busy intersection at Lewers and Kalakaua. There is a zero threshold outdoor shower on roof deck. The windows appear to be triple glazed and we never had a noise issue once within the room. Rooms are all one bedrooms. The property is 14 floors with the top 3 or 4 floors being "premium" designation. So "premium" only gets you a higher floor but indentical room layout as "regular" room. The rooms are "cozy" so depending on your method/type of mobility vehicle it can work. There is a 6" threshold lip to enter shower. Clientele is mainly Asian. Once outside you are very close to many restaurants, so excursions won't be difficult. We are hoping to go back again this December.


----------



## amy241 (Mar 2, 2017)

pd2yvr said:


> Have stayed at the Hokulani the last two Dec's for full months. The elevators are never too busy, or too full...even during Xmas peak. There is a mobility lift to get you into the wading pool which is 3 ft deep. There are mainly families with kids using the pool so do not expect a quiet ambiance. There is also some road noise on rooftop as it is above a busy intersection at Lewers and Kalakaua. There is a zero threshold outdoor shower on roof deck. The windows appear to be triple glazed and we never had a noise issue once within the room. Rooms are all one bedrooms. The property is 14 floors with the top 3 or 4 floors being "premium" designation. So "premium" only gets you a higher floor but indentical room layout as "regular" room. The rooms are "cozy" so depending on your method/type of mobility vehicle it can work. There is a 6" threshold lip to enter shower. Clientele is mainly Asian. Once outside you are very close to many restaurants, so excursions won't be difficult. We are hoping to go back again this December.




Thank you so much for sharing your experience. It sounds like you have enjoyed staying there. Did you buy there or elsewhere?


----------



## amy241 (Mar 2, 2017)

DaSoul said:


> It sounds like you have points already so you can easily check availability for the club reservations to Hokulani.  I just checked (using a close friends HGVC account) and there is tons of availability 6 months out right now for the 1BR plus.  So I doubt booking in Gold season at this time is going to be an issue if you are booking at six months out.  I think you could walk a reservation to more than a full week based on what I am seeing right now.  Even in platinum weeks at this six month out mark you can go to Hawaii.  With the Gold season opening up there in just about a week or so you should be able to look yourself.  Aside from being able to plan your trip earlier it sure looks like you wont have an issue booking travel at the six month mark.  The only thing I would wonder if being able to book it 12 months out is going to give you more flexibility from a flight cost perspective.  I don't know about that.
> 
> But to break down some of the numbers:
> 
> ...




Thank you for the excellent analysis. I am technically a newbie and trying to 'learn the ropes' in timesharing. Your post really puts it in perspective from a cost basis. Without a lot of booking or reserving experience with HGVC at this point (I just placed my very first reservation last week), I am uncertain as to how easy it is to get Hawaii time when you want it and how much competition there is for those days. I recognize we are going to need more points than the 5000 we have, but your post gives me more confidence about getting a reservation there using points that I would ultimately pay less MFs on. It is definitely something I will need to think about. I will look around at the Las Vegas ads and see what is available also.


----------



## frank808 (Mar 2, 2017)

We love staying at hokulani.  Best part is that it is right there in the middle of waikiki so you are close to shops and great restraunts.  With only 2 elevators, it is still faster than lagoon tower.  What helps is that the building is only 14 floors or so and you have to choose the floor when you tap your room key to call an elevator.  Works great in my opnion.

Downside is that it is valet parking only and the 1br point requirements are pretty high.

Also love the pool cabanas that anyone can use.  Some shade, a nice tv with lots of channels and a small refrigerator to store your drinks.  The bar up on the pool deck is not open until the afternoon hours.  We are also not pool people but the view down Kalakaua is very nice from the rooftop pool deck.

If you have any questions, pm me as I will be down there in march for spring break.  

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## pd2yvr (Mar 2, 2017)

amy241 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your experience. It sounds like you have enjoyed staying there. Did you buy there or elsewhere?



Combination of the two plus renting a week off TUG Marketplace.
It is a very nice, clean property.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 5, 2017)

Since it sound like you are planning to use the unit you buy, (as opposed to buying for points, and then staying elsewhere)  you might want to consider renting at the resort before you buy.  That would give a good sense of the resort and if you like it.  Reviews and comments from people are great, but sometimes our personal experiences are different from others..


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 5, 2017)

amy241 said:


> ...Does anyone know anything about elevators in this building and if they would be OK for a mobility scooter? *I'm hoping this property doesn't draw the kinds of crowds that HHV does and that there is less "competition" for elevators. *I sent the general manager an email on the elevators in that building and I'm awaiting his reply.
> 
> Thank you, Tuggers.


The Lagoon Tower is the only HHV Tower that has competition for the elevators since it's an older building.

Hokulani will not have the crowds since it's a boutique hotel and not a destination resort like HHV. At the HHV towers you can sit out on your lanai and lots of rooms offer ocean views. At Honulani you only have a stepout balcony (aka French balcony) and no ocean views. It depends on what you're looking for.

Keep in mind, Honolulu is a major city which means crowded streets and lots of traffic. If you don't care for crowds in general, you might want to look at a different island.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 5, 2017)

DaSoul said:


> .......... The only thing I would wonder if being able to book it 12 months out is going to give you more flexibility from a flight cost perspective.  I don't know about that.
> 
> Actually being able to book 12 months out gives you LESS flexibility from a flight cost perspective.  Every resort has check in and check out days that define the home week you own usually on the weekend; Friday, Saturday, Sunday.  I don't know what the Hokulani is, but if it is Saturday you must fly Saturday to Saturday if you are using your home week booking 12 months out.  Of course you could extend your vacation to avoid the rigid check and check out day(s), but you can't do that until the 6 month mark.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 5, 2017)

YouTube videos of the Hokulani elevator and room









TripAdvisor reviews and photos
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...d_Vacations-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html#REVIEWS


----------



## amy241 (Mar 5, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> YouTube videos of the Hokulani elevator and room
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, alwaysonvac!


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 5, 2017)

Kalia Tower Videos


----------



## amy241 (Mar 5, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> Kalia Tower Videos




You are amazing! This is very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 5, 2017)

Grand Waikikian Tower videos 











TripAdvisor reviews and photos - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...ton_Grand_Vacations-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 5, 2017)

Lagoon Tower videos


----------



## amy241 (Mar 5, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> Grand Waikikian Tower videos
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This really makes me want a 1 bedroom Premier or 2 bedroom Premier in GW but they are really pricey right now. The least expensive 2 brdrrom Premier I can locate is $26,000.  I'm not sure that resale price will hold its value over time.


----------



## amy241 (Mar 5, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> Lagoon Tower videos




Wow, these are really small elevators! I had to laugh when I saw the GW elevator video when the guy remarked "I'm an elevator enthusiast," in response to puzzled looks.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 5, 2017)

amy241 said:


> This really makes me want a 1 bedroom Premier or 2 bedroom Premier in GW but they are really pricey right now. The least expensive 2 brdrrom Premier I can locate is $26,000.  I'm not sure that resale price will hold its value over time.



You don't need to own Grand Waikikian as long as you book as soon as the Club Reservation window opens (9 month mark), you shouldn't have a problem reserving a room. Most of the competition occurs for Lagoon and Kalia towers since they were both built under the old HGVC point structure which requires fewer HGVC points.

http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/hawaii/grand-waikikian-hgvc/


```
Grand Waikikian Point Chart

Platinum: 1-18, 23-35, 42-52

UNIT SIZE            MON-THU   FRI-SUN   7-NIGHT
1 Bedroom              720      1,440    7,200
1 Bedroom Plus         930      1,860    9,300
1 Bedroom Premier      1,260    2,520    12,600
2 Bedroom              1,050    2,100    10,500
2 Bedroom Plus         1,260    2,520    12,600
2 Bedroom Premier      1,440    2,880    14,400
2 Bedroom Penthouse    2,400    4,800    24,000
3 Bedroom Penthouse    2,875    5,750    28,750


GOLD: WEEKS 19 – 22, 36 – 41

UNIT SIZE            MON-THU  FRI-SUN  7-NIGHT
1-Bedroom              510    1,020    5,100
1-Bedroom Plus         630    1,260    6,300
1-Bedroom Premier      870    1,740    8,700
2-Bedroom              750    1,500    7,500
2-Bedroom Plus         870    1,740    8,700
2-Bedroom Premier      1,050  2,100    10,500
2-Bedroom Penthouse    1,750  3,500    17,500
3-Bedroom Penthouse    2,400  4,800    24,000
```


----------



## Emi (Mar 5, 2017)

Hokulani is on a very busy corner of Waikiki. The lobby is on the second floor from the street accessible by escalator. I believe there is an elevator to that level. The units are on the smaller side and the aisle space around the bed is narrow. You should find out how many ADA accessible units there are. The sidewalks in Waikiki is crowded with pedestrians. Do you enjoy visiting Oahu and is that the reason you are consideribg Hokulani? The Big Island is totally different and more ADA friendly. There are HGV resorts available at a good price. 

If you reserve at the first available week, the resorts in Hawaii are usually available. Oahu resorts do sell out earlier than Big Island. Hokulani and Grand Islander are available at the 6 month window, not 9 months as with the other resorts. If you reserve early it is not difficult to get the time you want. Unless you plan to stay at the resort almost every year, IMO it is not necessary to own there. Rather consider the number of points you need and the maintenance fee you will be paying every year.


----------



## amy241 (Mar 5, 2017)

Emi said:


> Hokulani is on a very busy corner of Waikiki. The lobby is on the second floor from the street accessible by escalator. I believe there is an elevator to that level. The units are on the smaller side and the aisle space around the bed is narrow. You should find out how many ADA accessible units there are. The sidewalks in Waikiki is crowded with pedestrians. Do you enjoy visiting Oahu and is that the reason you are consideribg Hokulani? The Big Island is totally different and more ADA friendly. There are HGV resorts available at a good price.
> 
> If you reserve at the first available week, the resorts in Hawaii are usually available. Oahu resorts do sell out earlier than Big Island. Hokulani and Grand Islander are available at the 6 month window, not 9 months as with the other resorts. If you reserve early it is not difficult to get the time you want. Unless you plan to stay at the resort almost every year, IMO it is not necessary to own there. Rather consider the number of points you need and the maintenance fee you will be paying every year.




Thank you. We were considering Hokulani because my husband would be able to get out at restaurants, shops, bars, etc., on his own if he wanted to. It gives him a measure of independence and freedom. I would probably prefer the resort atmosphere.


----------



## Emi (Mar 11, 2017)

That is true. Many places to eat within blocks of Hokulani. The people in Hawaii are so friendly and helpful. Your husband will be able to enjoy the aloha on his own.


----------



## Sky313 (Mar 14, 2017)

Here are some additional videos of the Hokulani (recently went myself) 

Room:





Entrance and Lobby:





Elevator and Rooftop Sky Lounge:





Accessibility:





Washer and Dryer:


----------



## amy241 (Mar 14, 2017)

Sky313 said:


> Here are some additional videos of the Hokulani (recently went myself)
> 
> Room:
> 
> ...




These are great! Thank you! How did you like staying there? Do you prefer HHV or Hokulani?


----------



## Sky313 (Mar 14, 2017)

I like both locations for various reasons.  Decision lies between more proximity to the resort amenities, better pool(s) at HHV vs. proximity to shopping and Waikiki restaurants at Hokulani.  Personally, I prefer being closer to the variety of shopping/eating at Hokulani as everything is in walking distance there.  I didn't care for an ocean view or premier floor so I didn't set a priority for HHV.  Also was able to walk to HHV (10-15 min), and only went once.  Saw Friday night fireworks at HHV from Hokulani's rooftop using the view off the "informal" rooftop past the firedoor by the restrooms at the roof sky lounge - There's a walkway there (safe behind retaining wall) where 3 of us watched the fireworks.


----------

